# Mini-USB cable does not connect / fit to the Kindle Fire Tablet



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

The Kindle uses a *micro-usb* connector.
Id the Cable has fit before, I suspect the USB connector inside the Kindle broken or bent.
If you feel adventurous, you can find the charging port on Ebay and replace it.
Soldering required.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> The Kindle uses a *micro-usb* connector.
> Id the Cable has fit before, I suspect the USB connector inside the Kindle broken or bent.
> If you feel adventurous, you can find the charging port on Ebay and replace it.
> Soldering required.


It's that or toss it in the trash....I wonder if Amazon would repair it for free...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Deja-vue said:


> The Kindle uses a *micro-usb* connector.
> Id the Cable has fit before, I suspect the USB connector inside the Kindle broken or bent.
> If you feel adventurous, you can find the charging port on Ebay and replace it.
> Soldering required.


...or flip it upside down...


----------

